# Rubbish weekend :-(



## annie_1980 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi all,
I know I shouldn’t be giving myself a hard time because, after all Type 1 on it’s own is a tricky little beast, but throw in being 10 weeks expecting (with my second) and I really should give myself a break!! :-/
This weekend, out of the blue, I have struggled to get my BM’s below 11 :-( I am on antibiotics for a uti at the minute which might be playing a part, but I just feel very disheartened particularly because my control is usually so good and just don’t know why these readings have appeared!! I’m sure tomorrow will be another day , of brighter, nicer reAdings.... but thought it might keep me buoyant by ‘reaching out’ a bit and asking if anyone else has days of just bonkers reAdings that just don’t seem to make any sense!! :-/
Hope you don’t mind xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 31, 2018)

Might be the antibiotics or the uti doing that to you, I would say that was the reason. You should give yourself a break. We all have these bad days, don't get upset about it as that won't help.


----------

